# what do you think about this buck?



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw this guy the sunday before the hunt and then again in almost the same spot the night before the hunt. Sad thing is I don't have a tag for this unit. I have a muzzy tag for a different unit. Maybe next year. Sorry for the bad photo it was zoomed in on my phone.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

shooter for sure!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I would shoot it.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah, he might be a nice one next year


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GPS co-ordinates or it didn't happen..... -_O--_O-


----------

